# Favorite Flavor Soda



## debodun (Jun 18, 2018)

What flavor of soda/pop do you like best?

Anything for me EXCEPT a cola. For some reason cola makes me nauseated.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 18, 2018)

About 10yrs ago,I stopped drinking soda because I realized it wasn't good for me. The only time I'll drink ginger ale is when I have an upset stomach.
I've been drinking Poland Spring bottled water and Cranberry Juice as my alternatives Sue


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 18, 2018)

I drink Pepsi (regular).  Also like some of the Faygo pops.
Also club soda with lime once in a while.

Doctors tell me to cut back on the pop and drink more water.  (but I never buy bottled water, tap is fine)


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2018)

Regular  Pepsi

Orange Crush

Club soda  with  bourbon  or  vodka


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 18, 2018)

Just plain water.  Quit drinking soda at least 10 years ago.  Used to drink Fresca.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2018)

I buy a 12 pack of diet ginger ale about once a year.

I like it with pizza or chicken wings and when I'm not feeling well.

Once or twice a year I have it with a shot of rye whiskey for old times sake.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 18, 2018)

Same here, ginger ale.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 18, 2018)

Vanilla Coke.  Regular coke with Crown Royal vanilla sometimes. Mostly water.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2018)

I only like plain Seltzer, carbonated water with no added ingredients like sugar, sodium, flavoring, etc.  I'll put a touch of lime, blueberry or other unsweetened juice in sometimes for a change, but usually plain.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 18, 2018)

I like birch beer,cream, sarsaparilla and ginger ale. Up until now I didn't know sarsaparilla had two r's. I always left the first r out. Maybe a Jersey thing. either way,I like it.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 19, 2018)

On the rare occasion it would be cream soda or ginger ale.


----------



## Lara (Jun 19, 2018)

I haven't had a soda since my high school days when I'd order Pepsi if we stopped in McDonalds.

As a kid my Dad would always stop at the A&W Root Beer stand for root beer in a frosted mug.


----------



## IKE (Jun 19, 2018)

I probably only drink a pop once or twice a year and when I do it's a ice cold.....


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> *I haven't had a soda since my high school days *when I'd order Pepsi if we stopped in McDonalds.
> 
> As a kid my Dad would always stop at the A&W Root Beer stand for root beer in a frosted mug.



Wow.  Why not...did you intentionally stop drinking soda (I say pop) ?

btw I loved those A&W Root Beers in the frosted mugs.


----------



## JimW (Jun 19, 2018)

I used to drink a lot of soda when I was younger, 3 or 4 cans a day of diet Coke or Pepsi. But I have cut way down to maybe one a week these days. My favorite soda now is Fresca and I usually keep a few on hand in the house for when I feel like having one. Mostly I drink Poland Spring water now, I'll have 4 or 5 bottles a day. Sometimes I buy the flavored water for a change.

I remember my Grandparents used to drink Moxie, too bitter for my taste.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2018)

Forgot to mention I also like Vernors ginger ale, but I don't have it often.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 19, 2018)

Back when Coke came in little green bottles, well, it was gooooood

Now?

Pepsi
about once a week, when in town

A&W root beer is of the gods

homemade root beer should be illegal (I'm a user)


----------



## Lara (Jun 19, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Wow.  Why not...did you intentionally stop drinking soda (I say pop) ?


After high school, I realized it wasn't good for me. 

I also found the bubbly carbonation to be annoying. I found alternatives like ice tea, fresh lemonade, and natural spring water to be more enjoyable. On rare

occasions a watered down fresh orange juice.  Then I dropped lemonade because of all the sugar needed to balance the tartness. Google "negative side effects of sodas 

and diet sodas" if you're curious. I don't want to rain on anyone's parade.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 19, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Back when Coke came in little green bottles, well, it was gooooood
> 
> Now?
> 
> ...



I just don't get why people like root beer...ugh!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2018)

Root beer always reminds me of summers with my grandmother.

She would always make us a root beer float with Ma's Old Fashioned root beer and vanilla ice cream on a sweltering hot summer afternoon and swear us not to tell when our mother called us over to our side of the house for supper.  If she was out of root beer she would make the floats with chocolate milk and remind us of how nutritious they were, LOL!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 19, 2018)

I have a Coke or 7Up occasionally, when I'm not having water or beer.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2018)

aunt bea said:


> root beer always reminds me of summers with my grandmother.
> 
> She would always make us a root beer float with ma's old fashioned root beer and vanilla ice cream on a sweltering hot summer afternoon



yes!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I just don't get why people like root beer...ugh!



Have you tried A&W? Or, homemade? 

Different worlds in regard to that swill in the stores.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Have you tried A&W? Or, homemade?
> 
> Different worlds in regard to that swill in the stores.



Might have tried A&W but not sure since it's been so long.  Probably as a child. 

Never tried homemade though.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Might have tried A&W but not sure since it's been so long.  Probably as a child.
> 
> Never tried homemade though.


I think the stuff on the shelf now isn't made with sassafras.
Their substitute just don't cut it.
Seems A&W is also in the stores, in cans.
It's missing something to me.
Gotta go to A&W.

Homemade, the good stuff, is involved.


----------



## IKE (Jun 20, 2018)

I've never cared for root beer either......as a pup I can recall my stepdad, mom, two 1/2 sisters and me piling in the car about every other Sunday and going to A & W for a float, they'd all get root beer and I'd get a Coke float.

Some folks are nuts about Dr. Pepper also but I never have cared for that stuff either.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> I've never cared for root beer either......as a pup I can recall my stepdad, mom, two 1/2 sisters and me piling in the car about every other Sunday and going to A & W for a float, they'd all get root beer and I'd get a Coke float.
> 
> Some folks are nuts about Dr. Pepper also but I never have cared for that stuff either.




I don't like Dr. Pepper either.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2018)

Sometime I get diet Dr. Pepper, but I always use to to make a float.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2018)

When I was a kid, we used to have an A&W Drive-in near our town, and I loved it when we stopped there and got a hamburger and a frosty mug of root beer with all of the foam on top. It not only tasted awesome, it looked really cool in that frosty mug. 
As a teenager, I preferred cherry coke, made from actual cherry syrup with little bits of arias chino cherries in the bottom of it. 
I still love that; but you can’t find it anymore, and now I seldom drink any kind of pop/soda at all. The sugar is bad and the sweetener stuff is supposed to be even worse; so if I have any of it, I usually just get plain carbonated water to drink. 
I really loved Fresca; but you never see that anymore either. 
About the only time that I drink pop is if we go out to have a hamburger and it comes as the little meal with a drink included.


----------

